# Am I really a Thinker?



## Octobre (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I got mostly a lot of tests and it seems that they all have one unanimous decision regarding my personality...that I am an ENTP. I dont care with the E, N and P though as I know that those are very correct. The problem is regarding if I am a F or a T. All those questions regarding that asked wether I prefer logic or emotions - I chose logic because I always base my decisions in it. The problem was with questions like "Would you point out another person's mistakes?", I answered no because I dont want to point out other's mistakes and be hated by people. I dont want hatred around me because I find it disadvantageous in my behalf since I will be losing people I may find use in the future. 

So am I really a Thinker or a Feeler????


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

> I dont want hatred around me because I find it *disadvantageous in my behalf* since I will be losing people I may find *use* in the future.


You, my friend, are a Thinker. :wink:

:crazy::crazy:

Just kidding, I don't know you, I just thought that was "typical" of a thinker. Reminds me of my father who is also an ENTP. :tongue:


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Being both is far more interesting.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Are you *subjective* in your descion making.. or *objective*??

That is the ONLY difference between F and T... 

Intellect and emotional intelligence have nothing to do with T and F..
BOTH T and F, are mental, Rational functions.
ALL people use their brains and have feelings .. ALL of us.. well ok, except for maybe a sociopath 

T and F are simply judging tools..
A T can be a very emotional person and none too bright.. likewise an F can be an Intellect and be somewhat cold..

Distilled to its simplest form.. T and F are this..

T uses *OBJECTIVE* criteria to make judgements
F uses *SUBJECTIVE* criteria to make judgements 

That is it.. pretty simple eh??


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

While the T and F divide may seem very simple to begin, when applying it personally, it may be hard to sort through the differences. If you're really concerned about your type, I would implore you to explore functions - ENFPs use Fi as their supportive function, and ENTPs use Ti as their supportive function, which is where the F and T difference comes in. While Ti is based in definitions and inner systems, Fi is based on the inner value system, and what you personally believe is right and wrong and so forth.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally, you sound very much ENTP. Especially since you use logic in your decision making. Regardless of peoples types, I don't think most of us want to be hated, either.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Remember to not mistaken 'Thinker' for 'thinking', but an MBTI type that prefers objectivity over subjectivity. It's indisputable that there are sensitive thinkers and cold feelers, it's just defining how people formulate decisions.

This might clear any ambiguity on the third dichotomy;

My MBTI Personality Type - MBTI Basics - Thinking or Feeling


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> T uses *OBJECTIVE* criteria to make judgements
> F uses *SUBJECTIVE* criteria to make judgements
> 
> That is it.. pretty simple eh??


NO IT'S NOT! Perhaps I over think this issue, but even objective criteria is subjective. Science has changed so much over the past 2000 years and we're still discovering new things that completely undermine past and present scientific beliefs.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

aubrey said:


> NO IT'S NOT! Perhaps I over think this issue, but even objective criteria is subjective. Science has changed so much over the past 2000 years and we're still discovering new things that completely undermine past and present scientific beliefs.


Well I am just quoting stuff from MY Christmas presents

I got 3 books.. 
Please understand me
Survival games personalities play
descriptions for self discovery

They are very in depth and expensive books.. so I am trusting them..


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't trust everything you read. It's just a rule of thumb.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Don't trust everything you read. It's just a rule of thumb.


Thank you.. I am quite apt at not trusting anything..lol.. i certainly don't trust everything i read.. But books written by the people who helped developed the theory like Mr Keirsey will have a step up on others ..


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> Well I am just quoting stuff from MY Christmas presents
> 
> I got 3 books..
> Please understand me
> ...



I own Please Understand Me...I got it for $.75. :tongue:
I have a friend who believes that I'm an F over T because of Keirsy's compliance versus utility explanation. The funny thing is, she's a strong T and just as compliant as I am.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> Thank you.. I am quite apt at not trusting anything..lol.. i certainly don't trust everything i read.. But books written by the people who helped developed the theory like Mr Keirsey will have a step up on others ..


I'm distrusting of most of the stuff David Keirsey says in general to be honest as I don't agree with a lot of it, however it's really whatever.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Octobre said:


> Well I got mostly a lot of tests and it seems that they all have one unanimous decision regarding my personality...that I am an ENTP. I dont care with the E, N and P though as I know that those are very correct. The problem is regarding if I am a F or a T. All those questions regarding that asked wether I prefer logic or emotions - I chose logic because I always base my decisions in it. The problem was with questions like "Would you point out another person's mistakes?", I answered no because I dont want to point out other's mistakes and be hated by people. I dont want hatred around me because I find it disadvantageous in my behalf since I will be losing people I may find use in the future.
> 
> So am I really a Thinker or a Feeler????




Try the Paragon Test (click on my signature) and find out your cognitive order. You may use Perception and Intuition as foremost cognitive modes.


----------

